# Just being bored



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lperry82/5054941201/" title="Princess Lucky by lperry82, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/5054941201_23dede0cfc.jpg" width="399" height="387" alt="Princess Lucky" /></a>

BUDGIES
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lperry82/5054943509/" title="Tweety evil by lperry82, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5054943509_bcd752d99e.jpg" width="398" height="373" alt="Tweety evil" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lperry82/5055561384/" title="Singer dobby by lperry82, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5055561384_6841488e1d.jpg" width="400" height="400" alt="Singer dobby" /></a>


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha, those are funny. Very cute!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahahahah crazy stuff


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

That is funny :rofl:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hahaha. How did you make those?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> Hahaha. How did you make those?


http://imikimi.com/ i searched for princess for lucky and they show you loads you pick which 1 you want then upload a photo


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. That's really cool. I should try that!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww. You're right he is too cute.


----------

